# my beetle from the uk



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

2001 1.8t

ENGINE

awu engine!!
revo stage 1 remap
forge silicon TIP
for 007p diverter valve
n249, vac pool and sai delete
neuspeed p flow intake filter
powerflex dog bone mount
boost gauge
2.5'' miltek turbo back with 200 cell cat (on order)
low temp engine switch installed

WHEELS, BRAKES AND SUSPENSION

19'' mille miglia evo's 235/35/19 et35 (now changed to 215/35/19 needed more clearence)
Front: ECS stage 1 front brakes, painted black calipers
Rear: cross drilled solid with black calipers
weitech gt coilovers (35mm drop)
coilovers removed and replaced with Airlift xl slam
2 dual needle air pressure gauges
4 paddle valve control
viair compressor
1.5 gallon tank

BODYWORK

smoothed bonnet and boot
v5 modded front bumper, sides deleted and corner grills
rear votex bumper with defusor
votex side skirts
wing from US styled on caractre
stone guards removed and mudguards
resprayed in black metalic
carbon fibre mirror brackets

INTERIOR
carbon fibre dash trim
carbon fibre either side of grab rail
grab rail trimmed in black leather


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I always liked these wheels on blk beetles:thumbup: Nice car.


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

cheers for the comment!


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

coilovers are settling nicely now


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

You should think about rockin' OEM caps and black calipers:


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

im doing both! haha off to a car show on may 1st hoping to find the vw centres there! was going to paint my callipers blue at first (r32 style) but thinking black now for more a stealth OEM look! nice wheels! lol


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

made me want to trade mine in for a vert seein the pictures of yours Billsbug! but here in the uk they never released to vert 1.8t so had to stick with what ive got! not that im complaining!!


----------



## 4low (Feb 12, 2005)

What widths and et's are the wheels mate.


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

4low said:


> What widths and et's are the wheels mate.


 235/35/19 tyres et35 all round! had the wheels off today for a thorough clean so checked them to make sure


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

well the weitech coilovers are being taken off! and im replacing it with air bags! got all the dial and switches mounted and pipes run ready, just need a dry day to fit it all!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

quick bit of photoshopping to get some new ideas


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

well ive been busy shopping for parts lately! got my hands on a standard v5 front bumper! then modified it! 









votex rear bumper with defusor!








votex side skirts and a rear wing from the US styled on the caractre spoiler!








then came the job of fitting and prepping ready for a respray!

























just waiting for the weekend for the respray now! slight change in the colour this time tho. its being done in black with slight metal flake to give it that extra shine!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

It's coming along real nice, keep up the good work


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

